# Seasonic Eco 600W unboxing and preview



## sumonpathak (Feb 24, 2013)

Well guys...got hold of an Seasonic Eco 600W and decided to do an un boxing and (gasp) review of it.
now before you go all rambo with me just read the post and then take your decision.
Now that i have your attention let carry on with the unboxing..shall we?

The PSU in question
*Seasonic Eco 600W SS-600BT Active PFC T3*

Weird part is i couldn't find any web link for this PSU like the VS series from Corsair.So i cannot post one.

but i think the pictures will take care of it...

The box
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_box_top.jpg

nothing much to write home about the box and all although the sides show a considerable amount of information.
The important specifications are listed on the two sides.
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_box_side.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_box_side2.jpg

Onto the contents of the box

The content is modest.you have the Psu itself,power cord and a small manual.
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_box_contents.jpg

The Psu outside the box...kinda bland looking IMHO but its the stuff inside that matters;and for those you have to wait as am in the process of opening it up.

Am going to wrap it up with a few more pics

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_back.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_top.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_cables.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/seasonic-eco-600/eco_600_ratings.jpg

Now,this PSU is prices at around 3.9 k over the internet and as such its competing with the CX and GS series from corsair and GX series from coolermaster.
How good or bad it is is a question of time and testing but on paper it looks like a strong contender with its pretty good 12V rail and 85% efficiency and its price.



with this i leave you guys hanging till the next time..stay tuned for the technical report.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 25, 2013)

I heard that its a cr@p product lineup, and for Asia-pacefic only. 
Please confirm the quality.

Addition: how can you?  Have the necessary equipment to test a PSU?


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 25, 2013)

^^am not even going the way yer thinking XD...
thinking on the line of this *www.ocfreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1569


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 25, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^am not even going the way yer thinking XD...
> thinking on the line of this Zumax 400W Review



Ok. That's 'another' way of doing review.. Waiting for the result.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 25, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^am not even going the way yer thinking XD...
> thinking on the line of this Zumax 400W Review



Awesome, that type of review is definitely worth the wait


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 27, 2013)

Edit:Since i got some "input" from my well wishers over several channels referring to my audacity in taking a PSU for testing.
I need to clarify a bit....am trying something like this : [Phaedrus] Zumax 400W PSU Review


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> Edit:Since i got some "input" from my well wishers over several channels referring to my audacity in taking a PSU for testing.
> I need to clarify a bit....am trying something like this : [Phaedrus] Zumax 400W PSU Review



That's good enough!

But again, you can't make everyone happy at the same time.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2013)

you may go scavenging Chandni footpaths for Analog CROs. i saw a couple last week.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 28, 2013)

^^cookie for you if you give me an exact co ordinate


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ And then think about their price..


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 10, 2013)

a small update guys.....THE person who is helping me to do the technical report has agreed to post it himself.
After i get him in here..he will post it..till then..stay tuned


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 31, 2013)

technical report 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/172141-seasonic-eco-600w-technical-report.html


----------

